# Glasgow College of Nautical Studies



## Derek Dunn

Hello shipmates, I have recently been in contact with an old college friend who lives in the Greater Glasgow area, he is planning a reunion of Engineer Cadets who were in the 1969 - 1971 intake. Were you in that class? If so please contact me in the first instance. (Thumb)


----------

